# Which patent to use for a logo with a slogan?



## olive (Dec 30, 2009)

We have a charachtor logo WITH a Slogan.. from what we fished out, We need a Copywright for the charachtor AND a Trademark for the slogan.. 

Sound right?? any help would be great ! RJ


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, you can copyright the character. If it is a logo as well, you should probably trademark it too. If the slogan is part of the logo, it may be able to be trademarked all as one mark. If it is separate, then it will require two different trademark applications. Slogans can be difficult to trademark for use on t-shirts though. Since there are a lot of elements involved, you should probably consult an IP attorney to make sure everything gets done properly.


----------

